# 350 Utility T/A question



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

My 350 Utility has an issue with the Torque Amplifier. When you pull the lever back, the tractor slows like it is supposed to, but if you have any load on it, are in a higher gear than first or second, or if you drag the brakes, the tractor will stop and start whining. If you push in the clutch until the whining stops, and then pop the clutch, the tractor will nearly pull the front tires off the ground when it starts out, but then will start whining again and stop. I adjusted the clutch and T/A clutch linkage, but it did nothing. My dad said he had the T/A rebuilt back in the late 70s and it worked great for spring land working that year. When he tried using it while cutting hay later in the year, it would just whine. He never had time to get it back to the dealership that worked on it so it never got fixed.

Some folks have told me that its the T/A clutch that's bad, others have said its the rollers in the sprag clutch that are worn flat and not rolling to engage, and still others have said its a stripped gear or drive tube. Any ideas? I assume I'll have to split the tractor and pull the T/A assembly, but I thought I'd ask around first to see what I will be dealing with.


----------



## cabbage (Aug 11, 2014)

HI, I have the same issue with my 1970 IH 574 but added to the T/A issue you have it will loose drive if shuttling between forward and reverse at random occasions. I have to rev the engine and pop the clutch in and out until I hear the gearbox start turning over again. 

I went to my local dealership and one of the mechanics explained that it was likely the T/A clutch or bearings. Apparently my options are to rebuild the T/A or fit a T/A blanking shaft to remove it altogether. Work required to get do either is almost the same and the cost of a new shaft is apparently as much as a T/A rebuild kit so I think I'll just rebuild.

Have you attempted any work on yours?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I haven't done anything yet. I moved the tractor into storage and will probably work on it this winter. Our 574 doesn't have the T/A, and I didn't realize that they came with that option. Ours is just a two range forward, one reverse shuttle shift with 4 gears.


----------

